# Bell 47 Helicopter



## B2Cobra (Jan 10, 2007)

Anyone know where I might find any type of detail drawings for a Bell 47 Helicopter? I want to build one in 1/25 scale to go along with a truck model I have. I'm ok with scratchbuilding the entire thing too.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

B2Cobra said:


> Anyone know where I might find any type of detail drawings for a Bell 47 Helicopter? I want to build one in 1/25 scale to go along with a truck model I have. I'm ok with scratchbuilding the entire thing too.


 The Bell 47 is also my favorite and i have lots of information on it. i will go get the info. and reply back here.
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

here you go -----------http://www.zemlock.com/
http://bell47.net/


----------



## B2Cobra (Jan 10, 2007)

Those don't really help. I need to find technical drawings or blueprints for a Bell 47.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Squadron/Signal's "Bell H-13 in Action" has some good photo and line art references. H-13 was the military designation of the Bell Model 47.


----------



## B2Cobra (Jan 10, 2007)

Rattrap said:


> Squadron/Signal's "Bell H-13 in Action" has some good photo and line art references. H-13 was the military designation of the Bell Model 47.



Got a link?


----------

